# Constant subconscious pressure with irritable thinking.



## BSOD (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey im new to these forums, but wanted to start out with my first issue..

On a daily basis i find myself subconscious dwelling on matters of NO importance, I have tried to turn them into positive more constructive daydreams or backburning thoughts. Things have improved, but i'm almost always still subconsciously thinking about, how can i do this process better, how can i speed this up, how can i make myself feel better about not going for a 5km run tonight, organising myself throughout the day. Which leading to pressure at this point, these subconscious thoughts I originally used as a day dream to solve thoughts in the past that had escaped me.

Im pressuring myself in several areas in particular. Work, Fitness, General, Personal Time.

Work: I find myself trying to cram in revision times in unrealistic times, ie. dinner, or ill have 30 mins before i need to leave for somewhere, something will always get in the way - leaving me beating myself that i didn't revise.

Fitness: Over the last 6 months ive gone from being a 'normal' guy, wasnt very fit, enjoyed take aways and could just about manage a game of football or badminton when needed, until i changed into abit of a fitness fanatic.. I starte - running most days, as well as taking on Ju Jitsu martial art. Fair to say i felt in good shape. I was able to run 10km in sub 45mins (which isnt alf bad..) - but as of the last 2 months the runs have started to decline, almost to zero, once every 2 weeks. However i have managed to start cycling to work and do an additional JuJitsu class.. Even with all this, i often torture myself into thinking ive not done enough, even when im tired from work, im beating myself down because im not doing more.. 

General: With general life im just becoming fed up with people, my friends who arnt very outgoing anymore.

Personal time: Because i work later than my other half, i find it hard to get personal time, were a young couple thats been together around 5 years, shes good too me, and doesnt really apply much pressure onto me - however for some unknown reason i get stressed by not having any me time. 

Even if none of the above is currently in my mind, im asking myself, i should be solving something, processing some thoughts, creating a list of things to do for example.. and its really bugging me. Ive almost developed the ability to be constantly negative, but crave reward.. Now im trying to figure out, how to make my thought processes more positive and less pressured!

Well. Thats me.


----------



## Rachel25Lee (Jun 18, 2010)

*Control*



BSOD said:


> Hey im new to these forums, but wanted to start out with my first issue..
> 
> On a daily basis i find myself subconscious dwelling on matters of NO importance, I have tried to turn them into positive more constructive daydreams or backburning thoughts. Things have improved, but i'm almost always still subconsciously thinking about, how can i do this process better, how can i speed this up, how can i make myself feel better about not going for a 5km run tonight, organising myself throughout the day. Which leading to pressure at this point, these subconscious thoughts I originally used as a day dream to solve thoughts in the past that had escaped me.
> 
> ...



Okay, first of all..... CAAAAAAAAALM DOOOOOOOOOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! Do this with me: Breathe in.... breathe out......... breathe in... breathe out....... Okay, now that that's out of our system...

Your problem is simple to solve. Just don't beat yourself. From what I've read, you're not in control of your mind; you just let it control you and make you feel whatever whenever. Don't even begin saying it's not that simple to just think happy and be happy, 'cause it is. I do it all the time. And don't say that maybe I'm an exception, 'cause I'm not. It's called free will, 90% of people are born with it, and you're fortunate enough to have it. So make yourself calm down. Make yourself think properly. Don't let your mind rule over you. You may be a go-with-the-flow person, but don't let your mind be that way if it bothers you so much. Christ, it's your own frickin' brain, do what you want with it; think what you wanna think when you wanna think it. It is possible, so just do it.

Your fitness sounds fine; if you're truely buisy, you're doing okay. If you wanna do something extra, do some sit-ups or push-ups or weight lifting when your at home watching TV in the afternoon or whatever. Even just doing 50 push-ups and 50 sit-ups every night helps (even if you don't see the results right away), and they're quick.

Your friends are obviously boring. Round 'em up, get in a truck, and go to a bar. Take a tape recorder, 'cause I advise that you all get so drunk that you should get kicked out of the bar and be walking home in your underwear. Illegal, probably, but fun. Do something insaine, something that would annoy the normal people around you; don't be the one who's annoyed by the party-goers.

For your "Me Time", I say look back at the first large paragraph I wrote. Calm yourself down; When you stress your brain out (or if it automatically stresses out for you), you immerse yourself unconciously with unimportant things, so if you work and exersise conciously with a set time, then you should have your own time. It's totally okay if you skip your daily run or biking to go shop for whatever it is guys shop for, or to get together with a friend, or just drive around. Go get a hamburger or whatever and sit at a park bench reading a book. Whether you feel uptight about it or not, you do have time and all you need to do is take away a workout episode for some you time.

Like I've said so many times already, you're stressing youself out, so just don't be stressed. You're choosing right now to be stressed, so, `vola, you're stressed. Just make yourself calm down. It is simple and "doable". Just do it. Your mind, take control. Think how you wanna.


----------

